# GTiR from Adelaide, South Australia



## Meeookat (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi there. Just joined your forums. I'm a member of the Pulsar Group Australia Pulsar Group of Australia . I drive as a toy a 1992 Pulsar GTiR AWD SR20DET. This is a Japanese import, as there were not delivered new to Australia. It currently runs 194kw at the 4 wheels (260hp) and puts out 385Nm of torque. I love it because it doesn't look like a fast car, but leaves most other cars for dead!! I run a full race straight cut 5 speed box and Nismo limited slip diffs. I've never had more fun with a car, especially for what I paid for it.:thumbup: 
http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=9761


----------

